# Powermac G4 Probleme d' affichage



## patlek (12 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour

Je viens de récuperer un powermac que j' avais donné il y a longtemps.
Un powermac G4, 2X1,25 GHZ
Idem=







Il fonctionne, sauf l' affichage a l' écran qui est merdique: des petits traits partout, des rayures, dessous on devine le finder, mais si on ouvre une fenetre et qu' on la déplace; tout là ou on la déplace : çà devient blanc.

D' ou : question: Est ce que pour un mac de ce type, il faut obligatoirement un écran CRT (J' ai fais mes deux tentatives d' essais avec des écrans plats, les deux avaient le meme affichage inutilisable)

Ou sinon, si c' est un probleme de carte graphique, est ce que l' on trouve des cartes graphiques pour un mac de ce genre?


----------



## iMacounet (12 Juillet 2010)

Ben c'est surement la carte graphique qui est hs ...

tu en trouve dans les petites annonces (leboncoin,ebay...)


----------



## -oldmac- (12 Juillet 2010)

Il te faut une carte graphique AGP 4X ou 8X avec une rom mac (tu peut flashé une carte de PC) en ce qui concerne l'écran CRT ou plat pas de différence

Voila

PS : Fait quand même un reset PMU


----------



## patlek (12 Juillet 2010)

J' ai jeyé un oeil sur "le bon coin", j' en ai vu deux "ati radéon mac edition"

Après... en fait je n' ai pas d' écran disponible pour ce mac, si çà se trouve, je ne serais pas surpris que le lecteur DVD/graveur CD soit HS.

Donc, a réfléchir un peu si j' ai envie d' investir des sous dedans. (Esthétiquement, il est joli, c' est une configuration qui doit encore tenir la  route pour peu que l' on ne fasse pas de 3D, de vidéo, ou que l' on essaye pas de jouer avec les derniers jeux)


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Juillet 2010)

Oui très bonne config je pense et puis beau et si t'en veut plus -> MP


----------



## didgar (13 Juillet 2010)

Salut !

Je "plussoie" sur la probabilité de la carte vidéo et j'en profite pour poser une question !

En ce moment, je ramène à la vie le même modèle de MDD ... alim grillée qui sera remplacée par une ATX. Il faut également que je me procure de la ram.

D'après ce que j'ai lu ici ou là, ce modèle est prévu pour fonctionner avec de la PC2700 mais supporte la PC3200 qui - a priori - serait moins chère. Si je veux une compatibilité maxi je sais où acheter -> macway ! Mais je me dis qu'il doit bien avoir des barrettes à destination de PC qui soient compatibles avec les MDD ! Donc ma question est : qu'avez-vous comme barrettes de ram ( réf. exactes ) dans vos MDD ? Si en plus vous avez des réf. de barrettes d'1Go ça m'intéresse encore plus 

A+

Didier


----------



## patlek (13 Juillet 2010)

La solution:

J' ai démonté la carte graphique pour lui donner un petit coup de balai dessus pour enlever la poussiere, qui s' était accumulée: résultat: L' image est bonne.
C' était pas grand chose: juste un peu de poussière qui mettait sa zone.

Ceci dit, je ne suis pas tout au bout de mes surprises:

Mes 4 slots de barrettes mémoire sont occupés, j' ai 4 barettes, et dans info système, une seule barette reconnue, les autres slots sont considèré "vide"

Sinon, la référence de la barette
une 512 DIMM 512 SDRAM PC2700U-25330 
et c' est de la DDR 333MHz

Un peu de nettoyage et hop!; 1,5 Giga de ram.

Manque plus qu' un écran et la station serat remise en orbite.


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Juillet 2010)

Un grand merci à patleck pour le Powermac G4 MDD ! Je suis en train de flasher une Gefroce 4 MX 4000 pour la mettre à la plaçe de la radeon et j'ai mis un Superdrive (Graveur DVD)

PS : Si tu as toujours les CD ne les jette pas surtout celui de l'hardware test 

Merci encore


----------



## patlek (14 Juillet 2010)

Si tu veux les CDs plus la vis de la carte, que je n' avais pas revissée, tu m' appelles, et on regle çà en 10 minutes.


----------



## -oldmac- (14 Juillet 2010)

Ok je t'appelle demain ou jeudi A+ et oui j'ai besoin des CD's


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Août 2010)

Je revient içi pour poster, le MDD fonctionne très bien léopard tourne bien dessus la geforce fx 5500 est pas trop mal et les 2 go de ram font l'affaire bref un superbe machine merci à patlek ! Je l'utilise surtout pour le montage vidéo et l'internet et même flash tourne sans broncher !


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Octobre 2011)

Je sais je remonte, mais ça fait plus d'un an que j'utilise cette machine en machine secondaire ou des fois en machine principale, et niveau fiabilité, rien à dire, et pour ceux qu'il veulent savoir pas de soucis avec de la DDR-PC3200 ! Mes 4 barrettes sont en 3200 et détecté comme de la 2700 (soit 333 Mhz au lieu de 400 Mhz)


----------

